# Sigh. Is this mulch okay?



## Richard21 (Aug 29, 2009)

Well because there is NO place in Cali that has mulch I am going to buy this $30 mulch just wondering if it is okay. Looks okay to me but I dont want it to have anything that can harm my tegu. Very frustrated because I know people get this mulch for like 5 bucks. :rant Thank you.



<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/ace-cypress-mulch-2-cu-ft-p-62423.html?ref=42" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/ac ... tml?ref=42</a><!-- m -->


----------



## AWD247 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow $30. That's not even right, what a markup.
I get that same bag like you said for $5.99 and a 3cu. At that. 
But all in all it's working perfectly fine for me, give it a shot


----------



## Beasty (Aug 29, 2009)

No local Ace out there? I get the same bag for $4.79 ea. in single gags here.


----------



## drakonis (Aug 29, 2009)

hi im new here. i notice that your using that mulch. i had a problem with my tegu and that stuff. she would ingest some when she at her rats. she ended up geting a huge caliate plug. size of a golf ball. cost plenty of bucks to get her cleared up. the exotic vet told me to use either news paper or large bark. i get my bark from the pet store and its great. its fir bark and eliminates any smell from her cage and she loves to dig in it. ill check at teh store tomorrow to get the name. and ill try to post a pic of "vagita" when i can. thanks doug.


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 30, 2009)

There is a Ace by me and they do not carry it. I checked every place in my area. I am not going to feed inside the enclosure. And the thing about bark and eco earth is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to keep moist and a big enclosure.


----------



## LouDog760 (Aug 30, 2009)

Dude I'm in CA to. My friend got 3 bags of 2cu from this this site shipped for 50 bucks. I'll post a link blow. Its like 30 bucks shipped for 2 bags.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-19998/Detail" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.idealtruevalue.com/servlet/the-19998/Detail</a><!-- m -->


----------



## winter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Richard21, I had the same problem with finding cypress mulch but GISherps mentioned having ace order it for you. that way they pay the shipping and you get it cheaper. I tried it, they did it and I got it cheap.  Was very happy.


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

Richard, why not go with coco fiber and top soil? You could add some pete moss in for good measure also. $30.00 a bag for Cypress, no way!


...Jefroka



Doug, almost everyone of us on here feeds in a seperate bin, for a variety of reasons.


----------



## BOOZER (Aug 30, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> Well because there is NO place in Cali that has mulch I am going to buy this $30 mulch just wondering if it is okay. Looks okay to me but I dont want it to have anything that can harm my tegu. Very frustrated because I know people get this mulch for like 5 bucks. :rant Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/ace-cypress-mulch-2-cu-ft-p-62423.html?ref=42" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/ac ... tml?ref=42</a><!-- m -->




i'm reading $5.15 :chin


----------



## Beasty (Aug 30, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> There is a Ace by me and they do not carry it. I checked every place in my area. I am not going to feed inside the enclosure. And the thing about bark and eco earth is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to keep moist and a big enclosure.


True! They DON'T carry it...in store. But they CAN order it in for you if you talk to a manager and persist, they call it a "Raincheck item" and they may make you pre-pay for it. I called everywhere here to find it. Don't just take no for an answer. I would find it and they tell me no, I call back, talk to a manager and get yes, they do have it..blah. I posted a thread about it here somewhere.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 30, 2009)

u can always order some eco earth by zoo med thats what i use now after having issues with tegu eating her substrate just for fun


----------



## Beasty (Aug 30, 2009)

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4547" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4547</a><!-- l -->

There ya go. Dave actually "stickied" it to be easier to find.
I spoke to a LOT of store managers(Lowe's, Home Depot, etc.) and initially got no. I had to work them until they submitted and said yes, they could but I'd have to get a pallet of it. Ace was the only place I personally know of to get it in Utah, and it's special order...but no shipping.

Z likes to eat Cypress too but only the bark-ish looking parts. Had to take it away from him. Silly lizard!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 30, 2009)

Jefroka said:


> Richard, why not go with coco fiber and top soil? You could add some pete moss in for good measure also. $30.00 a bag for Cypress, no way!
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka
> ...



I'm willing to try that before I spend $30 on cypress. Also will that stay moist? Im putting all of this in my 6x3x3 enclosure. Ive had substrate in this big cage before to and it did not stay moist because of the top lets out all the humidity.


I want to try Beastys idea too but I don't think I can keep asking and asking lol I give up fast. But I'm just going to talk to the manager. Thanks guys!


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

If your top cover is full screen, no matter what you use humidty is going to escape. Try covering half of the top or consider replacing the top cover. 


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm going to post pictures of how it is. I don't know how I would cover it though?


----------



## Jefroka (Aug 30, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> I'm going to post pictures of how it is. I don't know how I would cover it though?



After we see pics of your set up, we can offer suggestions about the top cover.


...Jefroka


----------



## Two Bananas Marinade (Aug 30, 2009)

Richard where in So Cal are you?


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm in Montclair.


----------

